# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یعنی واقعیت داره؟

## mahsa1764

سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده

----------


## M.javaddd

من یکی از رتبه های برتر رو میشناختم که به حد نصاب روزی ۸۰۰ تا تست هم رسید و این هم مربوط به ماه آخر بود، ولی اینکه اینی که عکسش رو گذاشتی، روزی ۱۵۰۰ تا تست میزنه واقعا حجم خیلی زیادیه ؛ چون اگه هر تست مجموعا یک دقیقه طول بکشه، برای زدن ۱۵۰۰ تست، به ۲۵ ساعت زمان در روز نیاز داری  :Yahoo (4):  البته توی دوره جمع بندی و ماه آخر که زمان مرور هست و تقریبا تمام درس ها رو فول شدی، رتبه های برتر و تراز های بالای ۷۵۰۰، به بازیابی با تست و پرکاری تستی روی میارن که یکی از موارد جالب توجهی که دیدم، روزی به اندازه دو تا کنکور یعنی حدود ۵۵۰ تا تست رو به صورت جامع میزد و رتبش هم دو رقمی شد...در کل میتونم بگم توی این بازه از سال، این تعداد تست یکمی فضایی هست و دست نیافتنی....

----------


## M.javaddd

یه نکته دیگه، توی این عکس میبینیم که مثلا برای درس ۳ زبان پیش، ۲۴۵ تا تست زده  :Yahoo (4):  یا زبان فارسی بحث ویرایش ۱۳۵ تا تست  :Yahoo (4):  خب این آدم تعادل روانی نداره  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  چخبره آخه مگه گاوه طرف

----------


## M.javaddd

اصلا نیاز به این کار ها نیست، خیلی خوب و کامل، یه مبحثی رو بخونید، تست های سراسریش رو بزنید و اگه وقت زیاد آوردید یه تعدادی هم تالیفی بزنید؛ کمال گرایی و جوگیری رو هم بزارید کنار؛ هیچ نیازی به این کارها نیست...

----------


## naazanin

کسی میدونه اسم این دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط naazanin


کسی میدونه اسم این دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه؟


پلنرِ رنگیِ تحصیلی*

----------


## hamed70t

زیاد خودتونو درگیر این چیزا نکنین ؛ منم روزی ۲ هزار تا تست میزنم :/ یکم واقع بین باشیم ؛ هر حرفی رو هم باور نکنیم

----------


## hamed70t

> *
> 
> پلنرِ رنگیِ تحصیلی*


از کجا میشه خریدش ؟

----------


## Saboor Zed

> از کجا میشه خریدش ؟


 قیمتش 24 تومنه میتونی رو سایت سفرش بدی

----------


## spring__girl

*اونوقت من که بیشترین تستم روزی 350 تا بوده باید بمیرم یا زوده؟ =/
لطفا خودتون رو درگیر این حواشی نکنید دوست عزیز
و دست از مقایسه بردارید
من هفته ای 1ونیم ساعت زبان میخونم و تایم گرفتم هر 10 دقیقه 40الی 50 تست میزنم =/ میتونم هرروز 2 ساعت فقط تست زبان بزنم و به حد نصاب ایشون برسم ولی نیازی ندارم به 500 تا تست زبان در روز و ایضا عربی.
این دوست عزیز هم احتمالا همه درس ها مثل زبان و عربی من نقطه قوتش محسوب میشه حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟بشینیم غصه بخوریم و تحلیل بکنیم که حتما من نمیتونم =//
با یکی از رتبه های دورقمی 97 حرف میزدم که طول سال روزی میانگین 200الی 300 تا تست میزد ناموسن =/ چند سال هم پشت کنکور بود
به جای این که ساعت مطالعه و درصد و رتبه چک کنیم میتونیم تو همون تایم چند تا تست جلو بیوفتیم

بازم تکرار میکنم خودتون رو درگیر حواشی نکنید و به بچه هایی که این تاپیک رو میبینن و امکان داره ناامید بشن هم فکر کنید
موفق باشید*

----------


## Saboor Zed

افشار من از خیلی وقت میشناسمش تقریبا تو حرفاش اغراق زیاده زیاد حرفاشو جدی نگیرید ....و بهتون اطمینان میدم روزی 1500 تست شدنی نیست کلا نمیگنجه تو 24 ساعت

----------


## Mysterious

*وقتی با نصف این مقدارم میشه درسو فهمید چرا بیخود وقتو تلف کرد پای تستای تکراری؟:/*

----------


## spring__girl

*ولی از حق نگذریم از دفتر برنامه ریزیش خوشمان آمد منم باید بخرم قلمچی حالمو بهم زد 

*

----------


## amirm324

طبق محاسبات من این دوستمون خیلی پر خرجه برای مادر پدرش هفته ای 5 ، 6 تا کتابو تموم میکنه ظاهرا  :Yahoo (1):  ، عجب !!!

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


از کجا میشه خریدش ؟


من از کتابفروشی گرفتم اما برید سایتِ رنگی رنگی ، از اونجا میتونید سفارش بدید*

----------


## hamed70t

> *
> 
> من از کتابفروشی گرفتم اما برید سایتِ رنگی رنگی ، از اونجا میتونید سفارش بدید*


خیلی رنگی رنگی و یه جوریه  :Yahoo (4): 
روحیه تر گل ور گلی میده به ادم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## spring__girl

> خیلی رنگی رنگی و یه جوریه 
> روحیه تر گل ور گلی میده به ادم


منم عاشقش شدم همین الان دارم سفارش میدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## WickedSick

والا من کنکور دادم
دوبارم دادم
24 ساعته دارم جار میزنم که به اینا نیست.
من حتی با اینکه تست زیاد میزدم بازم نهایتا روزی 100-200 تا. ماکسیمم. آخرم رشتمو اونم روزانه قبول شدم.
نمیدونم چرا اینقد دنبال بهونه و حاشیه این. البته نمیخوام خدانخواست بهتون توهین کنم! فقط میخوام روشنتون کنم.
به اینا نیست. شما درست و اصولی بخونین. من تضمین میکنم *حتی با 7 8 ساعت درس خوندن, پایه 0, تعداد تست میانگین 200 تا, بدون هیچ کلاس آموزشی و دیویدی و تریکِ خاصی*قبول میشین.
اینو از من داشته باشین.

----------


## sami7

به نظر من زدن تست به تنهایی کافی نیست
تست باید تحلیل بشه 
حتی واسه درسی مثل فیزیک باید بفهمی چرا فلان گزینه اشتباه با فلان عدد گذاشته واست ! اهان اینو گذاشته بود تا من فلان جا این اشتباه رو بکنم و تو تله بیفتم !

اگه بخای اینطوری بخونی روزانه بیشتر از 200 تا تست وقت نمیکنی بزنی 
اونی که 1200 تا تست میزنه بیشتر آواز میخونه تا درس خوندن

----------


## Maja7080

> منم عاشقش شدم همین الان دارم سفارش میدم


من قبلا سفارش دادم کیفتش اصلا اینی نیست که تو عکسه،این چاپ قدیمشه چاپ جدیدشون بی کیفیت شده،درضمن فقط برای ۳ ماه جا داره

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
> ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
> حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
> پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
> پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده


اصن شوخیشم قشنگ نیست این همه تست میزنه کی میخونه؟ 
شاگرد زرنگ هم باشه درس نخونه هر تست هم 1 دقیقه وقت بزاره میشه تقریبا 26 ساعت صرف کردن در روز برای این همه تست حالا ما میگیم تیز و بز هستش و واسه هر تست 30 ثانیه وقت میزاره (بعید میدونم) که میشه 13 ساعت هشت ساعتم میگیم فیکس میخابه میشه 21 ساعت 
بعد ینی ایشون روزی 3 ساعت میخونده بقیه ش در حال تست زدن؟  :Yahoo (21): 

این افشار مکتبستانی یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست ازش شکایت زیاد شده بود توی این انجمن پستا قدیم رو بخون (البته اگه حذف نکردنش)
شک نکنین این پستشم تبلیغی بیش نیست 
لابد زیرشم نوشته بود شاگردان ما اینگونه میخوانند  :Yahoo (4): 
با ما در اوج بایستید  :Yahoo (4): 


يه چیز عجیب دیگه اینکه این تاریخش مال مرداد هستش ینی توی تابستون، تازه ماه بعد کنکور هستش  :Yahoo (1):  پس بخاطر دوران جمع بندی هم نیست 
گفتم که این یارو افشار یه   روده راست تو شیکمش نیست

----------


## V_buqs

> والا من کنکور دادم
> دوبارم دادم
> 24 ساعته دارم جار میزنم که به اینا نیست.
> من حتی با اینکه تست زیاد میزدم بازم نهایتا روزی 100-200 تا. ماکسیمم. آخرم رشتمو اونم روزانه قبول شدم.
> نمیدونم چرا اینقد دنبال بهونه و حاشیه این. البته نمیخوام خدانخواست بهتون توهین کنم! فقط میخوام روشنتون کنم.
> به اینا نیست. شما درست و اصولی بخونین. من تضمین میکنم *حتی با 7 8 ساعت درس خوندن, پایه 0, تعداد تست میانگین 200 تا, بدون هیچ کلاس آموزشی و دیویدی و تریکِ خاصی*قبول میشین.
> اینو از من داشته باشین.


خو شما بگو چطوری درست و  اصولی بخونیم  :Yahoo (21): 
البته من میخام ریاضی کنکور بدم

----------


## V_buqs

> من یکی از رتبه های برتر رو میشناختم که به حد نصاب روزی ۸۰۰ تا تست هم رسید و این هم مربوط به ماه آخر بود، ولی اینکه اینی که عکسش رو گذاشتی، روزی ۱۵۰۰ تا تست میزنه واقعا حجم خیلی زیادیه ؛ چون اگه هر تست مجموعا یک دقیقه طول بکشه، برای زدن ۱۵۰۰ تست، به ۲۵ ساعت زمان در روز نیاز داری  البته توی دوره جمع بندی و ماه آخر که زمان مرور هست و تقریبا تمام درس ها رو فول شدی، رتبه های برتر و تراز های بالای ۷۵۰۰، به بازیابی با تست و پرکاری تستی روی میارن که یکی از موارد جالب توجهی که دیدم، روزی به اندازه دو تا کنکور یعنی حدود ۵۵۰ تا تست رو به صورت جامع میزد و رتبش هم دو رقمی شد...در کل میتونم بگم توی این بازه از سال، این تعداد تست یکمی فضایی هست و دست نیافتنی....




يه چیز عجیب دیگه اینکه این تاریخش مال مرداد هستش ینی توی تابستون، تازه ماه بعد کنکور هستش  :Yahoo (1):  پس بخاطر دوران جمع بندی هم نیست 
تو پست قبلی گفته بودم که این یارو افشار یه   روده راست تو شیکمش نیست

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
> ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
> حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
> پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
> پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده


فکر کنم طرف رشتش ریاضی باشه و محاسبات خوبی داشته باشه
یه ادم نرمال که سرعت تست زنیش بالاست و ۲۰۰ تست ریاضی (محاسباتی) میزنه قانونا باید بتونه زیستشم حداقل ۳۰۰ تست (غیرمحاسباتی) بزنه ولی ۸۰ تا بیشتر نزده!
میتونه یه لیسانسه یکی از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک باشه که محاسبات خوبی داره همچین چیزی برای همچین کسی بعید نیست!

ولی خب دلیل نمیشه خودتو با بقیه مقایسه کنی... نهایتا ۲۰_۳۰ نفر با این سرعت عمل پشت کنکور پیدا کنی که رتبه برتر میشن و بقیه ادم های عادی ان که نهایت تلاششون رو میکنن...

----------


## Ngizz

> فکر کنم طرف رشتش ریاضی باشه و محاسبات خوبی داشته باشه
> یه ادم نرمال که سرعت تست زنیش بالاست و ۲۰۰ تست ریاضی (محاسباتی) میزنه قانونا باید بتونه زیستشم حداقل ۳۰۰ تست (غیرمحاسباتی) بزنه ولی ۸۰ تا بیشتر نزده!
> میتونه یه لیسانسه یکی از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک باشه که محاسبات خوبی داره همچین چیزی برای همچین کسی بعید نیست!
> 
> ولی خب دلیل نمیشه خودتو با بقیه مقایسه کنی... نهایتا ۲۰_۳۰ نفر با این سرعت عمل پشت کنکور پیدا کنی که رتبه برتر میشن و بقیه ادم های عادی ان که نهایت تلاششون رو میکنن...


نه دیگه تو برنامه زیستم داره، احتمالا مدرک دکترای ریاضی فیزیک از دانشگاه هاروارد داره ولی به علت علاقه زیاد به رشته تجربی از بدو تولد، میخواسته کنکور تجربی بده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

روزی 1500 تست نه شدنی هستش و نه اینکه نیاز هستش اصولا

به نظر من ، در هر درس عمومی شما نهایت به 1000 تا 1500 تا تست استاندارد نیاز دارید برای فهم و تسلط کامل
برای هر درس اختصاصی هم نهایتش دیگه 2000 تا 2300 تا تست استاندارد نیازه
بیشتر از این اضافی کاریه و وقت تلف کردنه

شما نیازی نیست برا یه مبحثی از گرامر 100 تا تست بزنی، 40 50 تا کافیه، بیشتر وقت گذاشتن اضافه کاری و بی فایده اس
برای یه مبحثی مثل کل تابع نهایت شما نیاز به 200 250 تا تست داری برای فهم و تسلط کامل روی تیپ مدل تست های مختلف، بیشتر زدنش اضافه کاری و اتلاف وقته

----------


## B-Rabbit

خود اقاي افشار هم توضيح داد اين مال دوران جمعبندي شهريور بوده كه تمام تست هايي رو كه تو ٣ ماه كار كرده رو جمعبندي كرده و تست جديد نبوده!

----------


## B-Rabbit

> روزی 1500 تست نه شدنی هستش و نه اینکه نیاز هستش اصولا
> 
> به نظر من ، در هر درس عمومی شما نهایت به 1000 تا 1500 تا تست استاندارد نیاز دارید برای فهم و تسلط کامل
> برای هر درس اختصاصی هم نهایتش دیگه 2000 تا 2300 تا تست استاندارد نیازه
> بیشتر از این اضافی کاریه و وقت تلف کردنه
> 
> شما نیازی نیست برا یه مبحثی از گرامر 100 تا تست بزنی، 40 50 تا کافیه، بیشتر وقت گذاشتن اضافه کاری و بی فایده اس
> برای یه مبحثی مثل کل تابع نهایت شما نیاز به 200 250 تا تست داری برای فهم و تسلط کامل روی تیپ مدل تست های مختلف، بیشتر زدنش اضافه کاری و اتلاف وقته


يعني اينكه براي هر درس نهايتا يك كتاب تست نيازه؟!

----------


## B-Rabbit

> اصن شوخیشم قشنگ نیست این همه تست میزنه کی میخونه؟ 
> شاگرد زرنگ هم باشه درس نخونه هر تست هم 1 دقیقه وقت بزاره میشه تقریبا 26 ساعت صرف کردن در روز برای این همه تست حالا ما میگیم تیز و بز هستش و واسه هر تست 30 ثانیه وقت میزاره (بعید میدونم) که میشه 13 ساعت هشت ساعتم میگیم فیکس میخابه میشه 21 ساعت 
> بعد ینی ایشون روزی 3 ساعت میخونده بقیه ش در حال تست زدن؟ 
> 
> این افشار مکتبستانی یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست ازش شکایت زیاد شده بود توی این انجمن پستا قدیم رو بخون (البته اگه حذف نکردنش)
> شک نکنین این پستشم تبلیغی بیش نیست 
> لابد زیرشم نوشته بود شاگردان ما اینگونه میخوانند 
> با ما در اوج بایستید 
> 
> ...


ميشه اينقدر تست زد به شرطي كه چند باري اين تست ها از قبل كار شده باشن..
من تو ٥ دقيقه ٣٠ تست ارايه زدم اما قبلا اين ها رو كار كرده بودم..

----------


## saj8jad

> يعني اينكه براي هر درس نهايتا يك كتاب تست نيازه؟!


بله
بیشتر از یک کتاب نه نیازه و نه وقتش هستش

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> به نظر من زدن تست به تنهایی کافی نیست
> تست باید تحلیل بشه 
> حتی واسه درسی مثل فیزیک باید بفهمی چرا فلان گزینه اشتباه با فلان عدد گذاشته واست ! اهان اینو گذاشته بود تا من فلان جا این اشتباه رو بکنم و تو تله بیفتم !
> 
> اگه بخای اینطوری بخونی روزانه بیشتر از 200 تا تست وقت نمیکنی بزنی 
> اونی که 1200 تا تست میزنه بیشتر آواز میخونه تا درس خوندن


سلام شما برای هر تستی ک میزدین پاسخ تشریحی رو هم میخوندین؟؟؟با خوندن پاسخ فکر نمیکنم بشه بیشتر از ۲۰۰ تا تست زد

----------


## شکیبآ

> منم عاشقش شدم همین الان دارم سفارش میدم


سلام

سفارش نده 
اینا سه ماه هستش!
دوباره ۳ماه دیگه باید بخری
همین قلمچی بهتره ارزون ترم هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## spring__girl

> سلام
> 
> سفارش نده 
> اینا سه ماه هستش!
> دوباره ۳ماه دیگه باید بخری
> همین قلمچی بهتره ارزون ترم هست


دو تا خریدم شکیبا جون  :Yahoo (4): 
من اصلا یه چیزی بیاد رو مخم باید انجامش بدم
پولشم از پس اندازام دادم :Yahoo (20):  در اون دیوونه ام ینی

----------


## amoehsan

> سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
> ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
> حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
> پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
> پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده


والله من با اینکه ترازم بالاس ومیانگینم 7950 هستش حدودا روزی 400 .450 تا تست میزنم با مطالعه میانگین روزی 10.11.12 ساعت.به نظرم یک کم غیر عادیه.چون مثلا خودم توی 1.5 حدود 60 تا تست حرکت میزدم و زمان مناسب و استانداردیه ولی نمیدونم ایشون چجوری انقدر زدن :Yahoo (2): .زود قضاوت نمیکنم ولی کمی مشکوکه

----------


## SAINT

> والله من با اینکه ترازم بالاس ومیانگینم 7950 هستش حدودا روزی 400 .450 تا تست میزنم با مطالعه میانگین روزی 10.11.12 ساعت.به نظرم یک کم غیر عادیه.چون مثلا خودم توی 1.5 حدود 60 تا تست حرکت میزدم و زمان مناسب و استانداردیه ولی نمیدونم ایشون چجوری انقدر زدن.زود قضاوت نمیکنم ولی کمی مشکوکه


احسان خلیلی :Yahoo (4): 

ولی منم با میانگین 7600 جمع تستای یه هفتم میشه اندازه یه روز ایشون :Yahoo (4):  

من به نظرم تستای هایلاتیش بوده دوباره زده همرو اونم زیر 20 30 ثانیه , 2 3 ساعتم خوابیده , غذا اینا هم نخورده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahsa1764

> زیاد خودتونو درگیر این چیزا نکنین ؛ منم روزی ۲ هزار تا تست میزنم :/ یکم واقع بین باشیم ؛ هر حرفی رو هم باور نکنیم


هم واقع بینم هم اینکه اصلا باور نکردم واسه همینم گذاشتمش اینجا گفتم شاید من بدبین شدم!

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اینو به خوده ایزدمهر احمدی نژاد نشون بدی پراش میریزه_

----------


## mahsa1764

> *اونوقت من که بیشترین تستم روزی 350 تا بوده باید بمیرم یا زوده؟ =/
> لطفا خودتون رو درگیر این حواشی نکنید دوست عزیز
> و دست از مقایسه بردارید
> من هفته ای 1ونیم ساعت زبان میخونم و تایم گرفتم هر 10 دقیقه 40الی 50 تست میزنم =/ میتونم هرروز 2 ساعت فقط تست زبان بزنم و به حد نصاب ایشون برسم ولی نیازی ندارم به 500 تا تست زبان در روز و ایضا عربی.
> این دوست عزیز هم احتمالا همه درس ها مثل زبان و عربی من نقطه قوتش محسوب میشه حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟بشینیم غصه بخوریم و تحلیل بکنیم که حتما من نمیتونم =//
> با یکی از رتبه های دورقمی 97 حرف میزدم که طول سال روزی میانگین 200الی 300 تا تست میزد ناموسن =/ چند سال هم پشت کنکور بود
> به جای این که ساعت مطالعه و درصد و رتبه چک کنیم میتونیم تو همون تایم چند تا تست جلو بیوفتیم
> 
> بازم تکرار میکنم خودتون رو درگیر حواشی نکنید و به بچه هایی که این تاپیک رو میبینن و امکان داره ناامید بشن هم فکر کنید
> موفق باشید*


*
لطفا خودتون رو درگیر این حواشی نکنید دوست عزیزم
عزیزم چه حاشیه ای؟ من حس نمیکنم الگو گرفتن از ادمای پرتلاش (منظورم این ادم نبود کلی گفتم) حاشیه باشه اونم تو سالی که ادم طبیعیه بعضی وقتا بی انگیزه میشه و وقتی ببینه بقیه که تو شرایطشن تلاش میکنن خب اونم یه تکونی به خودش میده
و دست از مقایسه بردار 
من مقایسه نکردم عزیزم گفتمم که ادمی نیستم که خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم
من هفته ای 1ونیم ساعت زبان میخونم و تایم گرفتم هر 10 دقیقه 40الی 50 تست میزنم =/ میتونم هرروز 2 ساعت فقط تست زبان بزنم و به حد نصاب ایشون برسم ولی نیازی ندارم به 500 تا تست زبان در روز و ایضا عربی.
من فکر نمیکنم جایی گفته باشم بیاین میزان تستشو ملاک قرار بدیم اینو واسه خودم پرسیدم چون من تا 600-700تا حتی 800 تا میرسم وقتایی که مباحثی که میخوام بخونم کم باشه و بیشتر تست قراره بزنم منتها تو روزای عادی رو 200-300 تا میچرخه شاید چون وقتهای تلف شده تو روز زیاد دارم اینو من باب این پرسیدم که اگه میزان تستشون طبیعیه و بقیه هم همینقدن پس میفهمم اشکال از منه و بیشتر رو خودم کار میکنم ولی نه به این معنی که تلاش کنم به اون برسم در حد خودم از تایمم بهینه تر استفاده کنم حالا چه تو تست زدن و چه بیشتر خوندن و گرنه خودمم قصدی ندارم که به اون برسم نمیدونم شما این حرفو از کجای حرفام برداشت کردین
این دوست عزیز هم احتمالا همه درس ها مثل زبان و عربی من نقطه قوتش محسوب میشه حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟بشینیم غصه بخوریم و تحلیل بکنیم که حتما من نمیتونم =//
اینا رو هم از حرفام برداشت کردین؟من گفتم بشینین زانوی غم بغل کنین یا تحلیل کنین که نمیتونین؟ اصلا من تایید کردم کارشو که یه همچین برداشتی از حرفام کردین شما؟ من فقط پرسیدم واقعیه به نظرتون یا نه همین واسه خودمم پرسیدم نه واسه تاثیر گذاشتن رو بقیه...دلتون از یه جا پر بوده ها دوست عزیز* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): *
به جای این که ساعت مطالعه و درصد و رتبه چک کنیم میتونیم تو همون تایم چند تا تست جلو بیوفتیم
اگه این توصیه تون به منه که خیلی ممنونم عزیزم از توصیه مفیدت منتها من بعد از اتمام درسم اومدم اینجا

بازم تکرار میکنم خودتون رو درگیر حواشی نکنید و به بچه هایی که این تاپیک رو میبینن و امکان داره ناامید بشن هم فکر کنید
واسه این حرفتونم والا نه جوابی واسه شما دارم و نه واسه کسایی که با یه برنامه ای که معلوم نیست واقعی باشه ناامید بشن هر چند فکر نمیکنم همچین ادمایی باشه شما زیادی نگرانین
موفق باشید*[/quote] همچنین شما

----------


## mahsa1764

> _اینو به خوده ایزدمهر احمدی نژاد نشون بدی پراش میریزه_


اونم میگفت 16 ساعت در روز میخونده 6-7 تا کتاب عربی زده فقط!!!!

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa1764


اونم میگفت 16 ساعت در روز میخونده 6-7 تا کتاب عربی زده فقط!!!!


و اینکه از دهم همینقدر میخونده نهایت یکی دوساعت کمتر طرف سال دهم کتاب نظام قدیمارو کار کرده تو عربی کاری که دانش اموزایه نظام قدیم خیلیاشون تو سه سال نمیکنن_

----------


## mahsa1764

> *ولی از حق نگذریم از دفتر برنامه ریزیش خوشمان آمد منم باید بخرم قلمچی حالمو بهم زد 
> 
> *


تو اینترنت که کاغذهای پلنر کلی هست بعضیاشونم خیلی قشنگن چندتاشو دان کن بده بیرون برات رنگی چاپ کنن با کیفیتی که خودت میخوای قطعا این الان کیفیت کاغذاش بد شده

----------


## mahsa1764

> والا من کنکور دادم
> دوبارم دادم
> 24 ساعته دارم جار میزنم که به اینا نیست.
> من حتی با اینکه تست زیاد میزدم بازم نهایتا روزی 100-200 تا. ماکسیمم. آخرم رشتمو اونم روزانه قبول شدم.
> نمیدونم چرا اینقد دنبال بهونه و حاشیه این.البته نمیخوام خدانخواست بهتون توهین کنم! فقط میخوام روشنتون کنم.
> به اینا نیست. شما درست و اصولی بخونین. من تضمین میکنم *حتی با 7 8 ساعت درس خوندن, پایه 0, تعداد تست میانگین 200 تا, بدون هیچ کلاس آموزشی و دیویدی و تریکِ خاصی*قبول میشین.
> اینو از من داشته باشین.


نمیدونم چرا اینقد دنبال بهونه و حاشیه این. کی؟؟؟؟من؟؟؟؟ کی دنبال بهونه و حاشیه بودم اخه؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## WickedSick

> نمیدونم چرا اینقد دنبال بهونه و حاشیه این. کی؟؟؟؟من؟؟؟؟ کی دنبال بهونه و حاشیه بودم اخه؟؟؟!!!!


نه نه من با شما نبودم
کلی گفتم. کل جو فروم.

----------


## mahsa1764

> به نظر من زدن تست به تنهایی کافی نیست
> تست باید تحلیل بشه 
> حتی واسه درسی مثل فیزیک باید بفهمی چرا فلان گزینه اشتباه با فلان عدد گذاشته واست ! اهان اینو گذاشته بود تا من فلان جا این اشتباه رو بکنم و تو تله بیفتم !
> 
> اگه بخای اینطوری بخونی روزانه بیشتر از 200 تا تست وقت نمیکنی بزنی 
> اونی که 1200 تا تست میزنه بیشتر آواز میخونه تا درس خوندن


اتفاقا من دقیقا همینجوری که شما گفتین میخونم تازه من که فاز معلم و شاگرداشم برمیدارم(کلا نمیتونم این عادتمو ترک کنم از بچگی اینجوری بودم :Yahoo (4): ) ولی نه من با بخش دوم حرفاتون موافق نیستم خیلیا میتونن بیشتر از 200تا بزنن با تحلیل کامل به طرفش بستگی داره دیگه
البته یه چیزی که هست شاید قبلا زده باشه تستارو الان براش اشنا باشه که خب داره خودشو فقط گول میزنه اگه اینجوریه

----------


## mahsa1764

> اصن شوخیشم قشنگ نیست این همه تست میزنه کی میخونه؟ 
> شاگرد زرنگ هم باشه درس نخونه هر تست هم 1 دقیقه وقت بزاره میشه تقریبا 26 ساعت صرف کردن در روز برای این همه تست حالا ما میگیم تیز و بز هستش و واسه هر تست 30 ثانیه وقت میزاره (بعید میدونم) که میشه 13 ساعت هشت ساعتم میگیم فیکس میخابه میشه 21 ساعت 
> بعد ینی ایشون روزی 3 ساعت میخونده بقیه ش در حال تست زدن؟ 
> 
> این افشار مکتبستانی یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست ازش شکایت زیاد شده بود توی این انجمن پستا قدیم رو بخون (البته اگه حذف نکردنش)
> شک نکنین این پستشم تبلیغی بیش نیست 
> لابد زیرشم نوشته بود شاگردان ما اینگونه میخوانند 
> با ما در اوج بایستید 
> 
> ...


اصن شوخیشم قشنگ نیست این همه تست میزنه کی میخونه؟ 
همینو بگووو
شاگرد زرنگ هم باشه درس نخونه هر تست هم 1 دقیقه وقت بزاره میشه تقریبا 26 ساعت صرف کردن در روز برای این همه تست حالا ما میگیم تیز و بز هستش و واسه هر تست 30 ثانیه وقت میزاره (بعید میدونم) که میشه 13 ساعت هشت ساعتم میگیم فیکس میخابه میشه 21 ساعت 
نه دیگه خیلی از درسا تو کمتر از 1 دقیقه میشه زد خدایی تستشو اگه خیلی خفنم باشی چندتا رو تو یه دقیقه میشه زد مخصوصا عمومیا
بعد ینی ایشون روزی 3 ساعت میخونده بقیه ش در حال تست زدن؟  :Yahoo (21): 
منم دقیقا به همین فکر میکردم به نظرم که اگه بخواد فقط تست بزنه مغزش تلیت میشه!!!

این افشار مکتبستانی یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست ازش شکایت زیاد شده بود توی این انجمن پستا قدیم رو بخون (البته اگه حذف نکردنش)
شک نکنین این پستشم تبلیغی بیش نیست 
این که تو مکتبستان نیست فکر کنم هست مگه؟؟؟
لابد زیرشم نوشته بود شاگردان ما اینگونه میخوانند  :Yahoo (4): 
با ما در اوج بایستید  :Yahoo (4): 
نه دقیق ولی یه چی تو همین مایه ها :Yahoo (4): اونا که اینجوری نمیگن اینارو میزارن بقیه بگن اونا وانمود میکنن طبیعیه اینا واسه شاگرداشون تعجبی نداره تو اگه تعجب کردی بیا مشاورت شم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (40): 

يه چیز عجیب دیگه اینکه این تاریخش مال مرداد هستش ینی توی تابستون، تازه ماه بعد کنکور هستش  :Yahoo (1):  پس بخاطر دوران جمع بندی هم نیست
دقیقا کسی که سطحش تو تابستون اینه باید کنکورشو همون سال داده رفته پی کارش حالا به هر علتیم نداده یا خراب کرده از همون روز بعد کنکورشم شروع کرده باشه اخرای مرداد نمیتونه وقت جمع بندی تابستونش باشه حالا اگه شهریور بود باز یه چیزی ولی مرداد نه
گفتم که این یارو افشار یه روده راست تو شیکمش نیست

----------


## mahsa1764

> فکر کنم طرف رشتش ریاضی باشه و محاسبات خوبی داشته باشه
> یه ادم نرمال که سرعت تست زنیش بالاست و ۲۰۰ تست ریاضی (محاسباتی) میزنه قانونا باید بتونه زیستشم حداقل ۳۰۰ تست (غیرمحاسباتی) بزنه ولی ۸۰ تا بیشتر نزده!
> میتونه یه لیسانسه یکی از رشته های ریاضی فیزیک باشه که محاسبات خوبی داره همچین چیزی برای همچین کسی بعید نیست!
> 
> ولی خب دلیل نمیشه خودتو با بقیه مقایسه کنی... نهایتا ۲۰_۳۰ نفر با این سرعت عمل پشت کنکور پیدا کنی که رتبه برتر میشن و بقیه ادم های عادی ان که نهایت تلاششون رو میکنن...


نه فکر نمیکنم اینجوری بشه گفت اخه نمیدونیم تو چه تایمی 200 تست ریاضی زده مثلا تو 2:30 تا 3 ساعت نرماله واقعا حتی واسه مایی که تجربی هستیم واسه زیست هم مثلا خودمو بخوام مثال بزنم تو دو ساعت 120-130تا واسه ریاضی میزنم البته بستگی به مبحثشم داره ولی واسه زیست اصلا تست نمیزنم ترجیح میدم کتابو بخونم نهایتش تست کنکور بزنم فقط ولی مثلا واسه فیزیکم کندم درصورتی که خیلیا فیزیکو سریعتر از ریاضی میزنن

----------


## mahsa1764

> خود اقاي افشار هم توضيح داد اين مال دوران جمعبندي شهريور بوده كه تمام تست هايي رو كه تو ٣ ماه كار كرده رو جمعبندي كرده و تست جديد نبوده!


اصلا من همچین توضیحی ازش ندیدم اینو که گذاشته بود زیرش پیام اون دختره رو گذاشته که گفته بود خوشحاله با خودش رقابت میکنه و پیشرفت میکنه یا یه همچین چیزی دقیق یادم نمیاد بعدشم در راستای تایید پیام یکی دیگه رو گذاشته بود که گفته بود اولش که گذاشتین گفتم حتما الکیه ولی وقتی یادم اومد یه وقتایی هم خودم 1000تا میزدم فهمیدم شدنیه!!!حالا واقعی یا ساختگی بودن این اظهار نظرها رو نمیدونم
این برنامه مرداد طرفه ها ربطی به شهریور و جمع بندیاش نداره

----------


## Mohamad_R

من امروز کم کاری کردم 10 هزار تا زدم . 
روزای عادی 30 هزار تا میزدم  :Yahoo (16): 

از یه طرف مولف تست میداد بیرون من میزدم  :Yahoo (4): 



مرد حسابی این طرف رسما باید وصل باشه به منبع تست جهانی تا 9 ماه کنکورشو بتونه تست کم نیاره  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## julian

تنها تست زدن مهم نیست
تحلیل تست (اونهم تستای تیپیک و سلیقه طراح کنکور سراسری) مهمه

----------


## amoehsan

> احسان خلیلی
> 
> ولی منم با میانگین 7600 جمع تستای یه هفتم میشه اندازه یه روز ایشون 
> 
> من به نظرم تستای هایلاتیش بوده دوباره زده همرو اونم زیر 20 30 ثانیه , 2 3 ساعتم خوابیده , غذا اینا هم نخورده


شما؟😁

----------


## V_buqs

> ميشه اينقدر تست زد به شرطي كه چند باري اين تست ها از قبل كار شده باشن..
> من تو ٥ دقيقه ٣٠ تست ارايه زدم اما قبلا اين ها رو كار كرده بودم..


این کار خب نکته جدیدی بهت نمیده جوابو حفظ کرده بودی فقط دوباره علامتشون زدی 

به قول یکی از بچه ها این یارو باید به منبع تست جهانی وصل بوده که تست کم نمیاره

----------


## V_buqs

> از این شرایط فقط دفترشو دارم :  ))


از این شرایطش من فقط گوشی موبایلو دارم واسه عکس گرفتن بقیه شو ندارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

> من امروز کم کاری کردم 10 هزار تا زدم . 
> روزای عادی 30 هزار تا میزدم 
> 
> از یه طرف مولف تست میداد بیرون من میزدم 
> 
> 
> 
> مرد حسابی این طرف رسما باید وصل باشه به منبع تست جهانی تا 9 ماه کنکورشو بتونه تست کم نیاره



بدلیل کم کاریت پزشکی رو از دست دادی ایشالله سال بعد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mojtabamessi

فکر کنم مثالای کتاب و سوالات تشریحی و هم جزو تست حساب کرده

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa1764


سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده


نمرده باشه صلوات 
تست زیستش چرا پایینه  شاگرد افشار یک چیزی زده بوده شعر نوشته اوایل کار بخواد اینقدر تست اونم دروس حلیاتی ریاضی وفیزیک  فکر کنم چوپان دروغ گو باید بره کنارشون شاگردی*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بدلیل کم کاریت پزشکی رو از دست دادی ایشالله سال بعد



اره حیف . اخر هفته کنکور 40 سال رو میزارم + یه تور جمعبندی از اول ابتدایی تا کنکور انشالله میرسونم خودمو

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> اره حیف . اخر هفته کنکور 40 سال رو میزارم + یه تور جمعبندی از اول ابتدایی تا کنکور انشالله میرسونم خودمو


موفق باشی
ایشالا تهران بعد از اونجا هاروارد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

[QUOTE=SinaMegapolis;1559860]موفق باشی
ایشالا تهران بعد از اونجا هاروارد  :Yahoo (4): [/QUOTE

میترسم هاروارد گنجایش من نداشته باشه بعنی در این حد من گشادم

----------


## امید 99

> سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
> ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
> حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
> پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
> پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده


خیلی جدی نگیرید حتما به ریال حساب کرده اینقدر زیاد شده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## alk1370

> يعني اينكه براي هر درس نهايتا يك كتاب تست نيازه؟!


کیفیت مهمه.اکثرا این حرفمو میپذیرند که  کتاب های بازار فقط برای افزایش قیمت از تستای مختلف پر شدن! مثلا در بک  مبحث ساده که شاید با 20 تا تست هم بشه بهش مسلط شد مولفان کمک درسی میان  400 تا تست میدن.مخصوصا کتابای *نظام جدید* که چون تستاش سابقه کنکوری ندارند  و تستاش همه تالیفی هست و کنکور 98 هم که سال اول کنکور نظام جدید بود  نمیتونه خیلی ملاک خوبی برای تعیین سطح سوالات سالهای بعد باشه.باید خیلی  دقت کنید که چه تستی رو از کتابای جدید بزنید. چون بیشتر تستهای تالیفی  کتابای جدید واقعا به درد نخور هستند. میتونید در مقدمه کتاب درسی عربی نظام  جدید ببینید که چقدر مولفان کتاب درسی از کمک درسیا بد گفتن که حقیقته.

مطلب  بعدی هم سیاست انتشارات برای گرفتن پول بیشتر هست.قیمتای کتابا بالا یه چیزی هم یاد گرفتن میاد هر دو فصل کتاب درسی رو تو یه جلد ارائه میدن با قیمت بالا و پر از تستهای اکثرا بیهوده..یه  جلد کتاب 150 هزار  متاسفانه.شما از همین کتابای درسی میتونید به مافیای  کنکور پی ببرید! وقتی کتاب شیمی دهم مثلا 120 صفحه اس و کتاب تستش 700  صفحه!! حالا انتشارات مختلف اومدن برای پول بیشتر کتاباشون رو مملو از  تستهای مختلف کردن که به جرات میگم اگه کتابای بازار  رو یه مولف کتاب درسی  بازبینی کنه دو سوم تسهای این کتابای کمک درسی مفت نمی ارزه.یا خیلی سخته  یا خیلی ساده یا اصلا فراتر از کتاب.

اینکه شما دورتون رو با کتابای  مختلف شلوغ کنید فقط به خودتون استرس میدین.همش میگین سال تموم شد و من  هنوز یه کتاب نخوندم.اگه نظام جدید هستید خیلی مراقب باشید موقع خوندن  کتابا خودتون میبینید چه تستی ارزش زدن داره چه تستی نداره.وقتتون رو هدر  ندید.وقتی یه مطلب رو با 50 تا تست یاد گرفتید خب دیگه چرا تستهای الکی  بیشتر بزنید.مجددا همون 50 تا رو بررسی کنید و هر بار نکته جدیدی یاد  بگیرید.

----------


## zansia

اگر همه عمومیاشو 20 ثانیه ای زده باشه 5 ساعت تست زدن میخواد
و اگر اختصاصیاشو تو 1 دقیقه زده باشه میانگین میشه 11 ساعت و نیم تقریبا
کلا میشه 16 ساعت و نیم بدون تحلیل و مرور متن
که اگر یه سره خونده باشه میشه کلا هفت و نیم ساعت برای استراحت بین تست و غذا و خواب و نماز و ... میمونه
هرچند غیر معقوله یه سره درس خوندن. تو 100 تا تست از یه درس بزن بعدش واقعا به یه استراحت 5 دقیقه ای نیاز داری کم کمش





ولی به نظر من طرف مقابل سری قبل که تست زده، جاشو خوب پاک نکرده، از رو همونا تند تند زده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad_al

> سلام من این برنامه رو پارسال تو کانال علیرضا افشار دیدم و واسه خودم سیوش کردم راستش ادمی نیستم که بخوام خودمو با بقیه مقایسه کنم فقط برداشته بودم که وقتایی که بی حوصلم ببینمشو به خودم بیام ولی الان رو مخمه یه جورایی ...من با اینکه سطحم خوبه ولی نهایتا برسم 700-800تا تست بزنم در روز و اگه رقیبام واقعا میزان تستشون اونم تو تابستون مثل این خانمه پس من پرتم دیگه و تلاشم بی معنیه این خانم حداقل واسه فیزیکش رسما هر دوهفته گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه شو میبوسه میذاره کنار 
> ولی یه چیزی که ذهنمه مشغول کرده اینه که این خانم (از دفتر مارک رنگی رنگیش فهمیدم خانمه!!!) قطعا باید فارغ التحصیل باشه چون نظام قدیمه بعد کسی که تابستون سرعت تست زنی و میزان مطالعش اینه قطعا سال قبلش باید قبول شده باشه امسالم که خبری از نظام قدیمیای بیچاره تو بین نفرات 1-10 نبود (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)
> حالا سوالم اینه که این قضیه به نظرتون واقعیه یا با عرض معذرت از مشاورشون اقای افشار صرفا بازار گرمیه و بحث جذب شاگرده
> پ ن : میدونم خود دکتر افشار اینجا عضون امیدوارم بیان توضیح بدن در این مورد من ایدیشونو ندارم کسی داشت تگشون کنه
> پ ن 2: اگه صاحب این برنامه ریزی اینجاست یا حتی کسی از دوستاش بیان بگن تا تهش همینجوری رفته طرف یا خسته شده


سعی کن جدی نگیری *افشارم مثل اکثر مشاورا کلاهبرداره* و این سبک گزارش کارا فیک هست 
همین افشار تا سال پیش میگفت برنامه باید شخصی باشه ولی الان برنامه جامع میفروشه خلاصه کلاهبرداری پیش نیست 
خیلی رتبه برتر دیدم هیچ کدوم تو تابستون اینقدر تست نمیزد مثلا برای حرکت شناسی زده 180 تست در حالی که فک کنم  توی 4 یا 4و نیم ساعتم هم نتونی تست بزنی (حتی اگه درسنامه و نکته ها رو نخوندی)

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

چه حوصله ای دارین که می شینین این موضوع بی اهمیتو تحلیل می کنین ...

----------

